# Karcher Pressure Washer



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a Karcher G2400HB washer, what type of oil goes in the pump? Also how do you get the oil into the pump?

Thanks


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

The attached give you what oil to use by model # , if it needs to be changed or not and amount, did look but I would think somewhere on the site it shouldshow you where to put the oil also.

http://www.karcherresidential.com/en/pump_guide/master_list.php


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Duffer for the web site, My internet security program tells me that Karchers site is a threat site and will not allow me access to it. Is there possibly another site available? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is the page in pdf format for you.

master_list.pdf


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. Now to get the oil in the pump? There are no openings on the pump housing. Do I stand the washer on the engine and pour the oil into the pump then put the end plate on before tipping the washer back down? Just my idea, maybe a better way? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look on your pressure washers pump and see if you can find the ID tag. Post the part number of your pump and I might be able to track down a diagram that might help. I can't find a break down based on the model number you posted, perhaps the pump was used on some of the other models that show up in some of the searches.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are the numbers off of the pump

5.093-145
5.093-105
5.903-106
>ALSM2<

These are the numbers of the pressure washer

Serial 530879
Model G2400HH
Part # 1.194-302.0

Thanks for the help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Based on the IPL I found for your pump, I can't see anyway to add oil without taking the pump off of the housing. Perhaps someone else more familiar with this pump will chime in with a suggestion.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

What makes you think it needs more oil in it? I also think they are sealed units.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year and Duffer. I had to remove the end plate with the valve in it. When I removed the plate the oil ran out. I am going to tip the pump on end, add the oil, bolt the end plate back on, then tip the pump back down.
Thanks for the help


----------

